# WMA boundaries on high resolution topos



## Jelf (Mar 12, 2013)

Here is a complement to the earlier work by killmaster.

As mentioned in the Google Earth sticky, the state has made a KMZ file with boundary lines for the WMAs.  I copied that file, unzipped it and tweaked the settings so the file displays better on applications like Gmap4 that are based on the Google Map API (Application Program Interface).

I also made maps for some other states when I have found similar KML or KMZ files.  The Georgia WMA map as well as the others are on this page:
http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4_recreation_maps.html

To see the hi-res topos first zoom in so that the scale in the lower left says '1 mile' and then click the 'Hybrid' button in the upper right corner and select "t4 Topo High".

These maps work in most browsers on most devices from smartphones to desktops.  Note that the browser has to be online.  

Double-click centers the map.
Right-click displays useful stuff.
Click a WMA boundary to see its name.

The 'Menu' button gives access to various features.
Menu ==> 'Draw and Save' lets you click the map and save your work as a GPX file.

The Gmap4 homepage has a FAQ, examples, quick start info (in the Help file) and more to quickly get you up to speed.

Gmap4 default map: http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.php

Gmap4 homepage:  http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.html

Joseph, the Gmap4 guy


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Alot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very useful !!!!!!!!!!

This needs to be a sticky...


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 18, 2013)

Good stuff - thanks!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Stuck.


----------



## Jelf (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the 'sticky'!

Joseph, the Gmap4 guy


----------



## Locorios44 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Montana*

Any links to free site for public land in Montana?  Going in November and want to study some maps.


----------



## Jelf (Jun 10, 2013)

Locorios44 said:


> Any links to free site for public land in Montana?  Going in November and want to study some maps.



Very timely question!

In 1-2 days I will post a beta version of Gmap4 that will include the ability to display data that the feds are hosting and which shows the boundaries of most public land in the USA.  You will be amazed.

Heck, I'm amazed.

When the beta code is posted you will see a note in the lower left corner of every Gmap4 map and it will have a link to the beta code with an example map that does exactly what you want.

Joseph


----------



## Locorios44 (Jun 13, 2013)

Good deal.  Thanks Joseph!


----------



## Jelf (Jun 14, 2013)

Locorios44 said:


> Any links to free site for public land in Montana?  Going in November and want to study some maps.



Happy to oblige.

I just posted a beta version of Gmap4.  The cool new feature is the ability to display almost any data that is hosted on a WMS server.

You can see a short explanation of 'WMS', see example maps and get more info at the Gmap4 beta page:
http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4_beta.html

Meanwhile, the following long link starts the Gmap4 beta code, displays the Google aerial centered near Bozeman Montana and shows the boundaries of federally owned land.  Zoom in for more detail.  

For hi-res topos switch the basemap to "t4 Topo High".

This federal ownership data covers the USA.  A fast way to find a different area is to use Menu ==> Search.

http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/beta/gmap4_beta_934.php?ll=45.642848,-111.052551&t=h,Public_land&z=9&markers=||title=<div%20style="font-weight:bold;">Federal%20Land<br%20/>Boundaries<br%20/>Map%20key<br%20/>Data%20source<br%20/>About%20this%20map</div>&wms=http://wildfire.cr.usgs.gov/ArcGIS/services/geomac_dyn/MapServer/WMSServer?layers=1&transparent=true&name=Public_land

Joseph, the Gmap4 guy


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jelf said:


> Here is a complement to the earlier work by killmaster.
> 
> As mentioned in the Google Earth sticky, the state has made a KMZ file with boundary lines for the WMAs.  I copied that file, unzipped it and tweaked the settings so the file displays better on applications like Gmap4 that are based on the Google Map API (Application Program Interface).
> 
> ...



some of the boundaries are a little off. I know i hunt cedar creek and theres a large area that has been sold i know thats marked a wma land still but its not

helpful thread defintailty but is still encourage hunters to at least look over the land before and make sure that its still public where your wanting to hunt.


----------



## TontoKemosabe (Jul 7, 2013)

*YOU the Man!!*

Jelf- thanks for the hard work! Thanks for compiling all this. You put everything together in one easy package. Easy for us oldies who are tech disadvantaged!


----------



## tallchris83 (Aug 19, 2018)

It was a great tool. Mappingsupport went down  July 15 2018 after Google changed its Terms of Service. The DNR maps are a good substitute.


----------

